# Hello from the Northwest!



## japester79 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey everyone!

Just saying howdy! 
Currently brewing with a Sage Barista Express and a Eureka Specialita by impatiently waiting for my Rocket Mozzafiato R to be delivered next week!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That's quite a jump in machines.


----------



## japester79 (Feb 25, 2018)

Well started with a Nespresso, went to a Delonghi b2c, then the Sage BE&#8230;

thought I ought to just get a proper one this time! 😂


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Give some feedback when you've got to grips with your new machine.


----------



## japester79 (Feb 25, 2018)

Will do! Sure it will be along the lines of&#8230;. Bleurgh, I can't make the coffee taste nice&#8230;. Followed with&#8230; omg I'm such an idiot&#8230; coffee is amazing! 😂😂


----------

